# Finishing Touches



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have a lot of time to work on stuff this year, and I have so many ideas ... so I've finished a couple of things - not as detailed as I would like to do, but enough for a thirty second look on Halloween night.

Most of you know I don't sculpt. I would like to, but I suck at it. But I needed to finish the big spider's legs, so I got out the Crayola clay, and did this:










Then painted it:



















I also finished the Spider Hat:










And this headstone (I'm not 100% happy with it, but it's not going to be the center of attention, so it's ok)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the tombstone, Dr. M. Her face has texture to it so it looks like a rough stone. I like that. What aren't you happy about with it? What if you did a little more shading and dry brushing with the face and cloth? I like her though as she is. Oh and the spider is cool too!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Copchick, You're too kind to me ... careful, I might come to expect it. I try to keep how I'm going to light it in mind when I make something, so the paint job doesn't bother me, really. I think I would do the draping cloth different, though. Less wrinkles, more flowing. 

The big spider is okay, and I learned a lot. So when I make the HUGE spider, I should have a handle on it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think you are too hard on yourself Dr. M, I think both props look fantastic. (we are our own worst critics, though, right?) I really like the spider, but then, I am partial to the eight legged beasts.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks P5

Yeah, nobody critiques my stuff as much as I do. I see it in my mind, and sometimes I just can't get it to coalesce that way. So I have a nice long talk with my hands and let them know I expect better of them next time. They tell me I'm number one, and we move on. (Although they don't usually use the finger associated with #1 ...)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think your stone looks eerie and I like it! You make great spider legs!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> And this headstone (I'm not 100% happy with it, but it's not going to be the center of attention, so it's ok)


I love the font you chose - so often I find that it's the font that can kill an otherwise great tombstone for me.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, your props are simply amazing! You are so talented!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone - they are great props. Love the stone! I too tend to be pretty critical of my creations and lack some confidence in that area but we are making things that others will admire and get a great deal of pleasure from. Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Drapey is good, but I think wrinkly looks good, too. Besides, the first thing your eye is drawn to is the face when you look at the stone.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You guys are the reason I like this forum so much. The support and encouragement you give keeps me humbled and inspired. I won't let you down this year. Or me.


----------



## the wee hag (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful props. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those props at all. Sure to be a hit for Halloween.


----------

